# Driving on a Rejected Insp Sticker



## Nyla

Hello to all. I have a rejected inspection sticker and I was wondering what the chances would be that I would get cited for it. I have an emissions failure, a horn failure, and an engine light failure (which was the coolant). 

I'll refrain from giving my sob story as to why I can't fix these at the moment. I'm in the Worcester area (but pls don't search me out!)

Please don't beat me down here, you can send an email where I can take it !!

I would appreciate hearing your perspective, advice, or cynicism 

Best
Nyla


----------



## BRION24

You won't get cited as long as your vehicle wasn't rejected for safety and if you get the vehicle reinspected in the time allowed.


----------



## Deuce

Nyla said:


> I'm in the Worcester area (but pls don't search me out!)


You're in Worcester? Ya, um, I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say the WPD couldn't give a rat's ass about your red reject sticker and will not search you out. You're a dime a dozen... (no offense)


Well.. Most of them anyway.......


----------



## Guest

If you post a pic of yourself I can tell you for CERTAIN if you would be stopped and/or cited. You can PM it to me if you are uncomfortable posting it publicly.


----------



## Eagle13

Deuce said:


> You're in Worcester? Ya, um, I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say the WPD couldn't give a rat's ass about your red reject sticker and will not search you out. You're a dime a dozen... (no offense)
> 
> Well.. Most of them anyway.......



Unless she happens to drive by someone in Kelly Square looking for expireds or rejects. Usually a month end/beginning thing. Either way if your "R" is red you are not supposed to be driving it.


----------



## Johnny Law

What they said ^^^, plus put the sticker on your bumper that says "Horn broken, watch for finger" and that should cover you in that regard.


----------



## Killjoy

Despite your honesty and candor, you are breaking the law. Driving on the red sticker, you take your chances of getting a V like anyone else.


----------



## TPD Lt.

Nyla said:


> I would appreciate hearing your perspective, advice, or cynicism


Some advice...Fix the car, get it re-inspected and you wont have a problem.


----------



## Boston Irish Lass

Nyla said:


> I have an emissions failure, *a horn failure*, and an engine light failure (which was the coolant).


Who the heck drives in the city without a horn? Your salutes go completely unnoticed that way.


----------



## 7MPOC

Dont worry, when the government changes all the new pollution policies everyone will fail emissions, cruisers too. That way they can get everyone to buy the cars THEY think should be driven. (oh ya, they own the company now too, go figure) So dont worry about it. As long as its not the Big red R I dont give it a seconds thought. Warnings for everyone! People look at me like Im Santa Claus when they see warning checked instead of all civil infractions.


----------



## Deuce

Eagle13 said:


> Unless she happens to drive by someone in Kelly Square looking for expireds or rejects. Usually a month end/beginning thing. Either way if your "R" is red you are not supposed to be driving it.


Ya that's Traffic they don't count. The rest of us don't have time for shenanigans...


----------



## jedediah1

ticket










phone number


----------



## Kem25

for the most part...$hit box equals $hit head


----------



## StbbrnMedic

Really?
I'll be sure to let FRA know you're calling him a shit head because he's currently driving a '94 Ford that won't pass inspection right now because of it's mileage and age.


----------



## Nyla

Thanks for the advice, comments, and.....err....other statements. I've fixed my issues.

Nyla ~


----------



## fra444

Nyla said:


> Thanks for the advice, comments, and.....err....other statements. I've fixed my issues.
> 
> Nyla ~


 Nyla we never truely FIX our issues, we just lean how to hide them better!!!


----------



## Nyla

fra444 said:


> Nyla we never truely FIX our issues, we just lean how to hide them better!!!


Shhhhhh.....lets just be friends, you and I !!!!


----------



## 263FPD

[QUOT









ticket










phone number *= Civilian Complaint = Internal Investigation = Divorce = No longer worth the trouble at this stage of my career.*

*MuslimFriends.Com???? Realy???*



Deuce said:


> Ya that's Traffic they don't count. The rest of us don't have time for _shenanigans_...


You said "Shenanigans"


----------



## OfficerObie59

Further reading on this tired topic:

http://www.masscops.com/forums/ask-cop/81189-safety-inspection-failure.html


----------

